

XML and Scheme - michaelsbradley
http://okmij.org/ftp/Scheme/xml.html

======
michaelsbradley
SSAX, SXML and SXSLT are available as a package for Racket:

[http://pkg-build.racket-lang.org/doc/sxml/](http://pkg-build.racket-
lang.org/doc/sxml/)

`raco pkg install sxml`[1]

I was recently looking for an enlive[2]-like library to use with a Racket-
based project and couldn't find one. Yes, Racket has powerful syntax
manipulation and pattern matching[3] built-in, but I wanted functional
transforms of X/HTML akin to what enlive gives me in my Clojure-based
projects. SXSLT seems to fit the bill quite nicely.

[1] [http://docs.racket-lang.org/raco/](http://docs.racket-lang.org/raco/)

[2] [https://github.com/cgrand/enlive](https://github.com/cgrand/enlive)

[3] [http://docs.racket-lang.org/guide/match.html](http://docs.racket-
lang.org/guide/match.html)

